# Fenster in verschiedene Bereiche teilen - aber wie?



## raiha (25. Okt 2005)

Hi,

habe mal eine kleine Swing-GUI Frage. Ich möchte ein kleines Java Progi schreiben in dem ein geteiltes Fenster (1/5,4/5) ist. In der linken Seite soll ein Tree angezeigt werden und wenn man irgendeine Aktion in dem macht das soll in rechten Fenster etwas angezeigt werden. 

Wie kann ich die Panels (wen das das richtige ist) für die beiden Seiten da entsprechend einrichten? Hätte auch gerne das beide Seite scrollbar sind wenn mehrere Elemente angezeigt werden sollen?

Könnte mir bitte jemand ein kleines sniplet schreiben?

Danke Rainer


----------



## Sky (25. Okt 2005)

Wie wäre es 
a) mit einem JSplitPane. Dort kannst Du den "Diveder" händisch verschieben. Dem JSplitPane fügst Du dann JPanel oder JScrollPane hinzu

b) mit zwei JPanel bzw. JScrollPane, welche entsprechenden deinen Vorstellungen positioniert werden. Dazu bietet sich ein Layoutmanager an


----------



## raiha (25. Okt 2005)

gibt es da schon was (LayoutManager) in Eclpise? Wo bekomme ich das her?

mit welchen Eigenschaften kann ich die Ausrichtung der panel steuern? Das kann man doch bestimmt glcih beim anlegen einstellen - oder?

Danke Rainer


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Okt 2005)

Ich denke das BorderLayout ist dazu ganz gut geeignet.
Die JScrollPane für den JTree ins BorderLayout.WEST und die JScrollPane für das JPanel (rechts) in den CENTER-Bereich.


----------



## Beni (25. Okt 2005)

Das Eclipse-Ding ist in SWT geschrieben, sowas gibt es in der Standardlib nicht.

Du kannst mal bei google nach "Floating / Docking Frames" suchen, da gibt es verschiedene Implementationen.


----------

